
Go 1.1 Beta 2 Released - voidlogic
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/golang-nuts/bQDzp4IYI1o
======
voidlogic
Some important Go run-time bugs fixed since beta 1:

    
    
      runtime: fix deadlock in network poller
      runtime: make CgoMal alloc field void*
      runtime: change Note from union to struct
      runtime: change Lock from union to struct
      runtime: replace unions with structs
      runtime: replace union in MHeap with a struct
      runtime: reset dangling typed pointer
      runtime: reset typed dangling pointer

------
melling
Only 23 open issues: <http://swtch.com/~rsc/go11.html>

------
StavrosK
If I'm using it for hobby projects on my local machine, should I be using
stable, weekly or tip? I'm guessing stable will be fine after 1.1 is pushed
there (which sounds like it'll be soon)?

~~~
voidlogic
The improvements in tip can be very important for large applications (for
example in some HTTP realted benchmarks tip is 20-40% faster), tip also has
better garbage collection leading to lower memory use. Tip also supports
around 128 GB of heap on Linux/amd64 versus 8 GB for stable.

All that being said, if you are just writing small programs on your machine
using 1.0.3 until 1.1 is out is probably not a big deal. Just don't judge Go
on performance until 1.1

~~~
StavrosK
Sounds like a plan, hopefully stable in the PPA will be updated to 1.1
soonish, thanks.

------
meerita
I'm really interested in finding some articles about Go language and its main
differences with others, for non-programmers i mean.

May it enter on the same league as Haskell, Erlang?

~~~
voidlogic
Well it is high performance like Haskell and has easy concurrency like Erlang,
but both of those languages are considered by many to be hard to read and
write without a lot of ramp up time. Go is very easy for anyone familiar with
a C family language to write and read and tends to have very straight forward
and maintainable code.

~~~
meerita
After watching the presentation of GO what I understand that it's more about
the sintaxis reduction and being practical as much as the programmer can when
writing code as well, of course, many other things. But Go seems to be the
perfect language to write and maintain projects.

